# Holly



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Tueasday, March 21st at 6pm, my beloved Holly passed away.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, I'm sorry!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's so very sad. God bless you. I know how hard this is for you.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Holly. If you don't mind my asking, how old was she?


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the nice replies. She would have been 16 on the 4th of July.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, I'm so sorry. RIP Holly.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Holly. She lived a full life to 16. Our Mitsie died when she was 14.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your beloved Holly. God's blessings.


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

So sorry about Holly. You had her for such a nice, long time. I'm not sure which is worse -- losing one after so many years, or losing one you wish could have stayed for many more years. No one can know how it feels except us and people like us.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, rest in peace Holly.


----------



## Lexy (Sep 6, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mixed_Paths_blindly (Apr 1, 2006)

Mickey's Mom said: "So sorry about Holly. You had her for such a nice, long time. I'm not sure which is worse -- losing one after so many years, or losing one you wish could have stayed for many more years. No one can know how it feels except us and people like us."

I wondered this recently. I think it's about the same. I've lost a cat who was one year old from FIP and of course just lost one who was 18. When an elderly one dies all you can think of is how you're going to live and why you have to live because you've lived with her for 18 years (insert your own years here), but when a young one dies all you can think is that he was so young, why did he have to die so young, and what did you do wrong/what could you have done differently to prevent it. Not to mention, I think a part of me wanted to go with him too, but I would have rather stayed with Patches so I did... like I said, she is what got me through everything so when you lose a cat you have had so long you have problems like that. I think in a lot of ways the amount of pain a person feels is very similar, regardless of how long the cat was around, and it's mostly the thoughts that are different. 

I'm sorry Holly for your loss. As I read through messages here it seems so weird to me because I never thought of just how many people have lost a cat. It's hard to think that every single day somebody new goes through what I feel and felt. I think one can really feel alone about it and then they find a site like this where they realize just how many go.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

Mixed_Paths_blindly said:


> Mickey's Mom said: "So sorry about Holly. You had her for such a nice, long time. I'm not sure which is worse -- losing one after so many years, or losing one you wish could have stayed for many more years. No one can know how it feels except us and people like us."
> 
> I wondered this recently. I think it's about the same. I've lost a cat who was one year old from FIP and of course just lost one who was 18. When an elderly one dies all you can think of is how you're going to live and why you have to live because you've lived with her for 18 years (insert your own years here), but when a young one dies all you can think is that he was so young, why did he have to die so young, and what did you do wrong/what could you have done differently to prevent it. Not to mention, I think a part of me wanted to go with him too, but I would have rather stayed with Patches so I did... like I said, she is what got me through everything so when you lose a cat you have had so long you have problems like that. I think in a lot of ways the amount of pain a person feels is very similar, regardless of how long the cat was around, and it's mostly the thoughts that are different.
> 
> I'm sorry Holly for your loss. As I read through messages here it seems so weird to me because I never thought of just how many people have lost a cat. It's hard to think that every single day somebody new goes through what I feel and felt. I think one can really feel alone about it and then they find a site like this where they realize just how many go.


i know the feeling is surreal, when my cat was alive i couldnt bare the thought of him not being around, now its come, i just cant belive hes not around anymore


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks to all for your nice posts and kind words. This forum and you all have helped me through this.


----------

